# Mobile container carrier scratch built



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Just finished a mobile container vehicle. Built from brass, wood, paper, and the safety cage is from Walthers. I saw a image on the internet, and thought it would add some “bling” to my intermodal yard. 

It doesn’t follow a specific prototype, but I got to use up some stuff from the scrap box.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That came out pretty nice, good scratch build.

Magic


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good scrap box to create that!


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

Nice Job!


----------



## cubalz (Apr 25, 2019)

That is fantastic!!! I have been kicking around the idea of an intermodal transport on my layout for a couple of years. I assume that is mostly Plastruct parts, correct? Where did you get the wheels?

You have inspired me. Excellent work!


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

90% brass (square tubing). I prefer for this type of scratchbuild. I like brass because of its strength. It’s very sturdy. The control panel is “block” wood, the panel doors are cardstock. 

The wheels came from a kibri crane kit that was brought a long time ago. 
There are still tires left over. The safety cage is a Walthers kit. 

I really didn’t know much about these vehicles, and it was only because I was looking at mi-jacks that I came across this. I used photos off the internet to construct something that resembled them. Most of these vehicles have a cab, but I had the brass to construct a open platform. The idea is to build another one for added visual interest in the yard. It took 3 hours to construct, and I use a bench sander that I find quite useful for cleaning up the brass cuts. I use a grinder with a cutting disk to cut the brass. Make sure to post your creation, and if you need additional photos, or opinion, feel free to ask..cheers


----------



## cubalz (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks so much for the insight. I am going to try my hand at this. Excellent inspiration.


----------

